# crsut around nail



## lolaku (Oct 13, 2004)

hello all.... 


i have a question....

around where lolas nail starts to grow she had like dry crust around her nail. 

does anyone else maltese have this and is it normal??



thanks for ur help


----------



## Teddy7 (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolaku_@Oct 5 2005, 01:15 PM
> *hello all....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Sorry -- I've never noticed that on Teddy before. Is lola in pain?


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Take her to the vet. It's a bacteria infection. Little C practically has it on a permanent basis. We can't figure how she keeps getting it but Sir N never does. Anyway, she needs medication. Take her to the vet. The longer you wait, the worse her little feet will get. And until you do get her to the vet, keep her feet dry. If you wash them, be sure to dry them completely. Don't scrape off all the crust as you'll want something to show the vet.


----------



## lolaku (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Oct 5 2005, 05:20 PM
> *Take her to the vet.  It's a bacteria infection.  Little C practically has it on a permanent basis.  We can't figure how she keeps getting it but Sir N never does.  Anyway, she needs medication.  Take her to the vet.  The longer you wait, the worse her little feet will get.  And until you do get her to the vet, keep her feet dry.  If you wash them, be sure to dry them completely.  Don't scrape off all the crust as you'll want something to show the vet.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=106751*


[/QUOTE]

thanks...she's had it since i've got her which was over a year ago. i do wash her feet often and just let it air dry maybe that is why she has it. it don't seem to bother her at all but i just wanted to see if i was the only one with this problem.

what kind of meds is it??


thanks again


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

No idea what kind of meds. Even when the vet can tell me in English what something is, I often don't understand it due to the accent or due to my lack of knowledge of medical terms. I know that she has sometimes had to get a shot, and always ends up with pills and creams. He generally gives powder instead of pills, but Little C is VERY stubborn about powder and a pill is a lot easier to shove down her throat. (She is too smart to fall for the hide the medication trick.)

Oh, and she has had it for months and months....I can't even remember when it started. I think last year in the fall. Sometimes it's not so bad...just the crust. Sometimes it gets really bad. Her skin starts seperating from her nail and her skin is blood red. Doesn't smell too great then either. Meds aren't working for her as she keeps re-infecting herself. The only way to keep her safe is to keep her inside 24/7 and that's just not feasible. For one thing, she refuses to pee or poo inside. For another, she's a young, active dog and needs long daily walks. My home has three rooms if you count the bathroom--it's small.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Missy had this and it was a yeast infection... and one time around one or two nails it went into a bacterial infection.
I was given an anti-fungal/anti-bacterial shampoo to soak her feet in. It was Maleseb shampoo, and when it returned a second time... I was given Maleseb "flush" to have on hand at the first sign of a problem. The flush you apply directly from the bottle, work into a foam, and let set a minute or two and towel off. She didn't have any problems after I started doing that.
Oh, I was told to keep the hairs cut short on her feet so air could "circulate" around her nails. The hair acts as a "sponge" picking up any dampness ( even the dew off the grass) and this constant dampness creates the favorable environment for the yeast/fungal infection to thrive.

Terry, Angel Missy, and little Naddie


----------

